# The Official GT vs uga thread . . .



## Hooked On Quack

Unless uga turns the ball over at least 19 times I'm expecting a pup beat down of the bugzzzzzzzz.




GO JACKETZZZ!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This should be called the "Suck Bowl..."


----------



## Jake Allen

Go Tech!

Dawg fans, Chip Kelly will be available any day now.


----------



## rhbama3

What is "Official" about this thread?


----------



## Hardwoods

rhbama3 said:


> What is "Official" about this thread?



Both teams are terrible


----------



## dawgvet

I predict a very close game and the team that "sucks the least" will win.  Probably due to a bonehead move by the other team late in the game.  Just hope my Dogs make fewer mistakes.

UGA CVM Class of '03


----------



## Unicoidawg

It "OFFICIAL" tech SUCKS!!!!! Always have always will. Now who wins on the field......... the way this year has gone for both teams, who knows.


GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## riprap

We get the woman announcer. We've made it.


----------



## KyDawg

We scored our one TD early today.


----------



## tcward

riprap said:


> We get the woman announcer. We've made it.



Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Throwback

riprap said:


> We get the woman announcer. We've made it.



You mean the Yankee woman announcer


----------



## Matthew6

nice run by michel


----------



## rhbama3

tcward said:


> Absolutely terrible.



Makes me cringe just listening to her.


----------



## Slingblade

What's the deal with the gnats fans and the "Tinkle fingers"?


----------



## riprap

Slingblade said:


> What's the deal with the gnats fans and the "Tinkle fingers"?



Spirit fingers.


----------



## KyDawg

We are such a disciplined team.


----------



## lbzdually

UGA jumped out fast but they are fading, especially on defense.


----------



## lbzdually

sanders with the Int!!


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> Makes me cringe just listening to her.



bet ol larry wouldnt like this.


----------



## fish hawk

Ahhaaa


----------



## riprap

7 might be enough.


----------



## deerbandit

Slingblade said:


> What's the deal with the gnats fans and the "Tinkle fingers"?



Tickle Fingers can't wait to use that on the GT people I work with.


----------



## deerbandit

They can call the false start UGA but what about the back for GT that keeps jumping and flinching every play.


----------



## KyDawg

We are so disciplined it hurts.


----------



## riprap

2 penalties and a punt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Bobo never had penalties.


----------



## riprap

War


----------



## tcward

Lambert is just a slow oopa loopa....


----------



## lbzdually

2 straight timeouts for UGA, stupid.  Lambert has got to learn to get rid of the ball.


----------



## riprap

Lambert will get better next year.


----------



## lbzdually

riprap said:


> Lambert will get better next year.



Yes, he will be a big target to send plays into Eason.


----------



## tcward

riprap said:


> We get the woman announcer. We've made it.





riprap said:


> Lambert will get better next year.



Lol!!!lol!!!!


----------



## lbzdually

GT getting extra yards after contact because UGA not hitting and wrapping up.


----------



## KyDawg

We do not get the concept of the pitch man.


----------



## RipperIII

Who's  the female?...feel like I'm watching the LPGA,...or gymnastics...and just as thrilling


----------



## lbzdually

Finally UGA gets wide and makes a tackle.


----------



## KyDawg

Good thing Tech can stop themselves.


----------



## lbzdually

KyDawg said:


> Good thing Tech can stop themselves.



UGA can not stop the outside run and when Thomas gets time to throw he found his WR.


----------



## riprap

Mitchell would catch that if bobo was coaching.


----------



## riprap

Time out. We won't need that later.


----------



## Throwback

What's up with pope richt pushing the other coach around?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Throwback said:


> What's up with pope richt pushing the other coach around?



I can't believe Uga would put up with such nonsense. Pure thuggish behavior by Richt.


----------



## riprap

I think he's going to give cpj a ddt after the game.


----------



## Throwback

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe Uga would put up with such nonsense. Pure thuggish behavior by Richt.



I mean it looked like the start of a street brawl.


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> We do not get the concept of the pitch man.



This........they to attack the pitch man


----------



## rjcruiser

Why do we not use Marshall more?  He has 4 or 5 strong runs for good yardage and then nothing.


----------



## rjcruiser

And the door is left open.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> This........they to attack the pitch man



This^^^^


----------



## riprap

Time out. You must do that to get the correct 3rd down call. Don't know why more teams don't do it.


----------



## riprap

Up the middle after the timeout. Gutsy call.


----------



## KyDawg

rjcruiser said:


> Why do we not use Marshall more?  He has 4 or 5 strong runs for good yardage and then nothing.



I don't understand that either.


----------



## lbzdually

Stupid penalty may give GT the game.


----------



## riprap

We are going to lose this game.


----------



## KyDawg

We are the least disciplined team I have ever seen. Wonder how big of a hug Ganus got for that.


----------



## rjcruiser

Another special teams debacle.


----------



## riprap

Do it idiots and special teams. Well coached bunch.


----------



## KyDawg

I am tired of this.


----------



## Throwback

KyDawg said:


> We are the least disciplined team I have ever seen. Wonder how big of a hug Ganus got for that.



Probably so after richt shoved another coach around


----------



## rjcruiser

Oh wow...she's as ugly as she sounds.


----------



## riprap

Richt worried more about the clock than just getting a first down and ending it.


----------



## riprap

They could run it back.


----------



## lbzdually

I've seen DBs wave the no catch sign in front of WR's hundreds of times and never called, yet they call it there on UGA.


----------



## riprap

Easy win.


----------



## rjcruiser

Ballgame. Wow...ref gave tech a chance.


----------



## rjcruiser

riprap said:


> Easy win.




Can't imagine what the score would've been if we had an offense.


----------



## KyDawg

CMR good to go for at least 2 more years.


----------



## riprap

Got to build on this for next year. 10 wins come on bowl game.


----------



## elfiii

Boo yah!

GON huntin'


----------



## KyDawg

At least things are back to normal in the state. This will be the first of about 8 or 9 wins against Tech for they win another one,


----------



## mtr3333

Les Miles going to UGA


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congratzz dog fanz, that was one pitiful game.


GT 2016 . . .


----------



## mtr3333

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratzz dog fanz, that was one pitiful game.
> 
> 
> GT 2016 . . .



It's OK Quackbro. GT is just good enough to keep some losses close...


----------



## MudDucker

lbzdually said:


> I've seen DBs wave the no catch sign in front of WR's hundreds of times and never called, yet they call it there on UGA.




Dumb move.  Had he done it on the field, ok, but to wait on the player coming off of the sideline ... flag everytime!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratzz dog fanz, that was one pitiful game.
> 
> 
> GT 2016 . . .



Once again, it was a close game.  Ganus tried to get y'all back in it.  I've never seen a player like Thomas go so backwards from one year to the next.


----------



## tcward

KyDawg said:


> CMR good to go for at least 2 more years.



Good through 2019....yayyyy! Ol Markie will spend most of next year recovering from the opening loss to the Tarheels...


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this state


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> Dawgs run this state





Yes they do, they just can't run any other state..


----------



## jiminbogart

Congratulation to the Bulldogs on victory over the Jackets.

Congratulations on another 9-3 regular season as well.

 Here's to another 9-3 season. I wish you 15 more years of Coach Richt and 15 more years of 9-3 seasons. 

I hope you appreciate Tech doing their part to help Richt save his job!


----------



## jiminbogart

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes they do, they just can't run any other state..





Coke and crushed ice out the nose is quite painful.


----------



## fish hawk

Stop hatin quack woof woof


----------



## fish hawk

A 3 win season is something to build on


----------



## jiminbogart

KyDawg said:


> At least things are back to normal in the state. This will be the first of about 8 or 9 wins against Tech for they win another one,



Actually, y'all have only won 59% of the Tech-Georgia games.

Tech owns the streak record with 8 straight.

Not bad for a small technical school.  

With the football assets UGA has they should win 95% of the Tech-Georgia games IMHO. 

BTW, if any of you UGA fans can't understand the numbers above I will write it out with a crayon and post a picture for you.


----------



## jiminbogart

fish hawk said:


> A 3 win season is something to build on



Yep.

A 9 win season is another Belk Bowl.


----------



## fish hawk

jiminbogart said:


> Yep.
> 
> A 9 win season is another Belk Bowl.



Stop hatin Jim ......Dawgs own the jackets.


----------



## jiminbogart

fish hawk said:


> Stop hatin Jim ......Dawgs own the jackets.





I will never stop hating! THWG!


----------



## riprap

Tech fans are just too smart. If they win it's awesome. If they lose you didn't beat them bad enough. They are just a small technical school who's coach makes over 2 1/2 million a year. They just play football to pass the time between classes.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! It's hard to poke my chest on this w this year. This team is horrible and are very lucky to even be 9-3. It's always great to get a w regardless of how bad you suck. Lucky for us tech sucks worse that us and Richt didn't pooch kick it...


----------



## jiminbogart

riprap said:


> Tech fans are just too smart. If they win it's awesome. If they lose you didn't beat them bad enough. They are just a small technical school who's coach makes over 2 1/2 million a year. They just play football to pass the time between classes.





If you are going to plagiarize us a least give us a writing credit.


----------



## KyDawg

jiminbogart said:


> Actually, y'all have only won 59% of the Tech-Georgia games.
> 
> Tech owns the streak record with 8 straight.
> 
> Not bad for a small technical school.
> 
> With the football assets UGA has they should win 95% of the Tech-Georgia games IMHO.
> 
> BTW, if any of you UGA fans can't understand the numbers above I will write it out with a crayon and post a picture for you.



How about these numbers, since 1930 yall have had one decade that you won more games than we did. Since 1963 GT has won more than two games in a row once. We have won 5 in a row or more 5 times in that same time frame. We can count, even in bad years we play a little football too.


----------



## jiminbogart

KyDawg said:


> How about these numbers, since 1930 yall have had one decade that you won more games than we did. Since 1963 GT has won more than two games in a row once. We have won 5 in a row or more 5 times in that same time frame. We can count, even in bad years we play a little football too.



I like my numbers better.


----------



## toyota4x4h

jiminbogart said:


> Actually, y'all have only won 59% of the Tech-Georgia games.
> 
> Tech owns the streak record with 8 straight.
> 
> Not bad for a small technical school.
> 
> With the football assets UGA has they should win 95% of the Tech-Georgia games IMHO.
> 
> BTW, if any of you UGA fans can't understand the numbers above I will write it out with a crayon and post a picture for you.



They don't know math much. They still think Uga is second place in the sec east?


----------



## doenightmare

Good game mutts - Meh


----------



## hayseed_theology

Another ugly win against a team with a losing record.  Awesome...  

I love the "finished the season strong" sentiment - like beating GSU and GT makes up for October.


----------



## Matthew6

we run this state. rtr.


----------



## huntersluck

I would have liked to seen Tech win but I knew they would not. I think both teams should be hanging their head in shame after that, it was an ugly mess.


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes they do, they just can't run any other state..



Wrong, we run So. Carolina too!


----------



## fish hawk

Go DAWGS
State Champs
Dawgs run this state!!!!


----------



## nickel back

toyota4x4h said:


> They don't know math much. They still think Uga is second place in the sec east?



You are worse than a fly.


----------



## fish hawk

nickel back said:


> You are worse than a fly.



Worst than a blow fly


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It's hard to poke my chest on this w this year.



Do which?

We beat Tech. We suck but they suck a lot worse. It's a great year.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Do which?
> 
> We beat Tech. We suck but they suck a lot worse. It's a great year.



Since you put it that way.................... Whoop!!!! We run this state!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Since you put it that way.................... Whoop!!!! We run this state!!!!!!!!!



That's more like it. Don't let this happen again.


----------



## 308fan

And despite all the UGA wins over tech...1990 was still 10 years more recent than 1980....and 4 NC is 2x as many as 2 NC


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

308fan said:


> And despite all the UGA wins over tech...1990 was still 10 years more recent than 1980....and 4 NC is 2x as many as 2 NC





Uga is the joke of the sec


----------



## brownceluse

308fan said:


> And despite all the UGA wins over tech...1990 was still 10 years more recent than 1980....and 4 NC is 2x as many as 2 NC



Despite all that and how long it's been for UGA you guys lost yet another game to UGA. 8 straight in Atlanta which has to sting pretty bad. Carry on it is very apparent some of you guys are butt hurt........


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Uga is the joke of the sec



Thats way better than being the joke of the ACC....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Wow

Y'all gonna hang your hat on beating tech all those years

Lol lol lol

What a joke.  That's why y'all suck.  Give me NC's over a 5 game win streak over ga tech


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Wow
> 
> Y'all gonna hang your hat on beating tech all those years
> 
> Lol lol lol
> 
> What a joke.  That's why y'all suck.  Give me NC's over a 5 game win streak over ga tech



Surely your not that stupid?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Lol

You are hanging your hat on that...wow

Lol lol lol lol

Hey, we beat tech 8 times this decade but only have 2 NCs. Wooohooo.... We bad


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Pot stir 16


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> You are hanging your hat on that...wow
> 
> Lol lol lol lol
> 
> Hey, we beat tech 8 times this decade but only have 2 NCs. Wooohooo.... We bad



Question answered.........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

We bad 16


Woooohoooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Wooooohooooo 16


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we run this state!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

And half of Alabama!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

brownceluse said:


> Surely your not that stupid?



I wouldn't place any bets on it!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

^^^^


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Fishbandwagonhawk

Welcome back


----------



## brownceluse

fish hawk said:


> I wouldn't place any bets on it!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Bandwagon 16


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ahh

My job is done

Next year 16


----------



## nickel back

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Uga is the joke of the sec



And you're right there with 4x4...

You act like most of us don't know UGA sucks you act as if you're telling us something we don't know. Beating GT is a lot better than taking a loss to them so yes,hanging our hat on running this state is all we got for now and it's better than what some of the other sec teams have. 

GO!!PUPPIES!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

308fan said:


> And despite all the UGA wins over tech...1990 was still 10 years more recent than 1980....and 4 NC is 2x as many as 2 NC





nickel back said:


> And you're right there with 4x4...
> 
> You act like most of us don't know UGA sucks you act as if you're telling us something we don't know. Beating GT is a lot better than taking a loss to them so yes,hanging our hat on running this state is all we got for now and it's better than what some of the other sec teams have.
> 
> GO!!PUPPIES!!


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs this state.


----------



## riprap

Bama would be broke without this state


----------



## 308fan

Acc 7-1 ovee sec on rivalry,weekend last 2 years


----------



## KyDawg

Let Alabama go thru just 2 tough years and you will see 98% of them disappear.


----------



## mtr3333

The best thing about the UGA win is...... It's the last one this year


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Let Alabama go thru just 2 tough years and you will see 98% of them disappear.



Alabama has tough years every year. That's why they have football to forget about them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

kydawg said:


> let alabama go thru just 2 tough years and you will see 98% of them disappear.



thats not very nice


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brts16


----------



## jiminbogart

MudDucker said:


> Wrong, we run So. Carolina too!



You're a Clemson fan?


----------



## mtr3333

This is a great new UGA coach thread!


----------



## MudDucker

jiminbogart said:


> You're a Clemson fan?




clemsux is in the it don't count conference!


----------



## jiminbogart

MudDucker said:


> clemsux is in the it don't count conference!



Maybe UGA can switch over to the IDCC and win the Coastal!


----------



## Scott G

308fan said:


> and 4 NC is 2x as many as 2 NC



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_football_national_championships_in_NCAA_Division_I_FBS

GT=6
GA=5


----------



## jiminbogart

Scott G said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_football_national_championships_in_NCAA_Division_I_FBS
> 
> GT=6
> GA=5



6 is 1 more than 5.


----------



## Scott G

jiminbogart said:


> 6 is 1 more than 5.



At least your math is better than 308's.


----------



## westcobbdog

Matthew6 said:


> bama runs this state.



think I will flush the toilet then and give Mobile a drink..


----------



## MudDucker

jiminbogart said:


> Maybe UGA can switch over to the IDCC and win the Coastal!



Boy, dem are fighting words!


----------



## MudDucker

jiminbogart said:


> 6 is 1 more than 5.



Is dem GT numbers before or after the reduction for cheating?


----------



## fish hawk

*Daily Dawgzzzzzz run this state*
Mark Ricth is Paul Johnsons Daddy

















#bugzzzzzsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> *Daily Dawgzzzzzz run this state*
> Mark Ricth is Paul Johnsons Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #bugzzzzzsux






"Ricth.."  stooped dwag can't spell..


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

With all the slings being thrown at Mark Richt-how come there seems to be no outcry over Georgia Tech's terrible showing this season?  Is it Coach Johnsons Effervescent Personality ?


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Ricth.."  stooped dwag can't spell..



You're a fine one to talk about spellin'.


----------



## riprap

Atlanta Dawg said:


> With all the slings being thrown at Mark Richt-how come there seems to be no outcry over Georgia Tech's terrible showing this season?  Is it Coach Johnsons Effervescent Personality ?



He shows emotion and curses like a sailor on the sideline. Just what the players need.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Ricth.."  stooped dwag can't spell..



One finger yinged and the other yanged..............


----------



## Matthew6

jiminbogart said:


> 6 is 1 more than 5.



not in volsux land.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Ricth.."  stooped dwag can't spell..


----------



## doenightmare

uga fans are just bad peeple.......


----------



## fish hawk

doenightmare said:


> uga fans are just bad peeple.......


#dailybugzzzsux.
Dawgz Run This State


----------



## jiminbogart

doenightmare said:


> uga fans are just bad peeple.......



Agreed!

THWG!


----------



## fish hawk

Daily Bugzzzsuck bump......and they thought the last 15 years were bad


----------



## Scott G

doenightmare said:


> uga fans are just bad peeple.......



Please, elaborate...........


----------



## 4bob4

Atlanta Dawg said:


> With all the slings being thrown at Mark Richt-how come there seems to be no outcry over Georgia Tech's terrible showing this season?  Is it Coach Johnsons Effervescent Personality ?



Can't afford to.  We just gave him an extension after our showing out last year.

Plenty of money in the higher ups at GT apparently none of them give a rats patootie about football...


----------



## fish hawk

*BB BOOM SEZ*

If ya cant run with the Big Dawg, stay on the porch
Dawgs run this state!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

Scott G said:


> Please, elaborate...........



See post 156.


----------



## fish hawk

This Bump is for the Tech fans that trolled the Go Dawgs thread all last year!!!!Enjoy,this ones for you
Bugzzz suck
Gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## fish hawk

*3-9*


----------



## fish hawk

Daily #GATECHGOTSPANKED bump


----------



## jiminbogart

I'm beginning to get the feeling that the dogs run this state.


----------



## westcobbdog

jiminbogart said:


> I'm beginning to get the feeling that the dogs run this state.



You are correct, all is well.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jiminbogart

westcobbdog said:


> You are correct, all is well.



Too bad they caint even run the SEC East!


----------



## riprap

fish hawk said:


> *BB BOOM SEZ*
> 
> If ya cant run with the Big Dawg, stay on the porch
> Dawgs run this state!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Quack is sportin him a sweet new avatar!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

*Wooooooooooooo.It's a great day if your a Ga. Bulldog*
Looking forward to our new coach putting a  curb stompin on some bugzzzzzzzz.


----------



## 4bob4

jiminbogart said:


> I'm beginning to get the feeling that the dogs run this state.



Georgia State beat GA Southern worse than UGA did...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

4bob4 said:


> Georgia State beat GA Southern worse than UGA did...



that means Ga State could beat Uga..dang


----------



## jiminbogart

4bob4 said:


> Georgia State beat GA Southern worse than UGA did...





BROWNING7WSM said:


> that means Ga State could beat Uga..dang



Eagles and Panthers run this state!


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> Eagles and Panthers run this state!



Wrong again!!! . Quit hanging on the coat tails of other teams because your team sucks and can't beat UGA but once a decade....


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> Wrong again!!! . Quit hanging on the coat tails of other teams because your team sucks and can't beat UGA but once a decade....



Like my mamma used to say(when she was trying to get me to go out with one of her coworker's fat & ugly daughters), "any port in a storm".


----------



## fish hawk

Wooooooooooooooooo
Hey there Bob, the only thing that matters is the score at the end of the game and whether you have a W or L beside your name!!!!!
Just so happens Dawgs hung the L's and Dawgs run this state.


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## Hooked On Quack

FishHawk's having entirely too much fun in this thread, think I'll delete it . .


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> FishHawk's having entirely too much fun in this thread, think I'll delete it . .



I know you been thinkin about it.


----------



## Matthew6

cant believe this thread still exists. tek and the dogs suck. Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> FishHawk's having entirely too much fun in this thread, think I'll delete it . .



Go ahead. I'll just put it back up again. We can play tag you're it.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Go ahead. I'll just put it back up again. We can play tag you're it.



 elfiii runs this site!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

I don't think Fish Hawk can keep posting each day in this thread until toe meets leather next season.

I think he will quit on this thread just like the Bulldogs quit on their fans.


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> elfiii runs this site!!!



And the Dawgs run this state.


----------



## fish hawk

jiminbogart said:


> I don't think Fish Hawk can keep posting each day in this thread until toe meets leather next season.
> 
> I think he will quit on this thread just like the Bulldogs quit on their fans.


Bet it up!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> I don't think Fish Hawk can keep posting each day in this thread until toe meets leather next season.
> 
> I think he will quit on this thread just like the Bulldogs quit on their fans.



That was deep and really left a mark.....


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> And the Dawgs run this state.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Go ahead. I'll just put it back up again. We can play tag you're it.




That's kinda what I was thanking . . 





jiminbogart said:


> I don't think Fish Hawk can keep posting each day in this thread until toe meets leather next season.
> 
> I think he will quit on this thread just like the Bulldogs quit on their fans.




OUCH !!




fish hawk said:


> Bet it up!!!!!






Don't do it Jim, FH is unemployed living in his Momma's basement with nuttin else to do . .


----------



## fish hawk

*Wooooooooooo...............It's another  great day to be a Georgia Bulldog*


----------



## Hooked On Quack

F hawk is killin me !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's kinda what I was thanking . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it Jim, FH is unemployed living in his Momma's basement with nuttin else to do . .





BB Boom Sez:


----------



## riprap

Nothing says go Dawgs like a big bass riding shotgun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom Sez:




Short cast/long cast, or just trolling . . 





riprap said:


> Nothing says go Dawgs like a big bass riding shotgun.





Ole Raymond is a fine reprenstative of the uga !!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Short cast/long cast, or just trolling . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ole Raymond is a fine reprenstative of the uga !!



Raymond is all Dawg!!!!


----------



## riprap

Yea!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> F hawk is killin me !!!



No, being a GT fan is what is killing you!


----------



## westcobbdog

jiminbogart said:


> I don't think Fish Hawk can keep posting each day in this thread until toe meets leather next season.
> 
> I think he will quit on this thread just like the Bulldogs quit on their fans.



Yes that's right, the Dogs are about to quit on me for the 10th time this season.


----------



## Matthew6

uga shower curtain

bet ol nickel back has one too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> uga shower curtain
> 
> bet ol nickel back has one too.



What wrong with it?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> What wrong with it?



ssthug said you had one too


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> ssthug said you had one too


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom Sez:



What the heck is a fish doing inside the truck?Was he afraid he was gonna jump out of the back????

That Quack is something else.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> ssthug said you had one too





Idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> No, being a GT fan is what is killing you!





Well,  then there's that . .


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> uga shower curtain
> 
> bet ol nickel back has one too.





Browning Slayer said:


> What wrong with it?



It's better than that trashy "Roll Tide Christmas" video.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> What the heck is a fish doing inside the truck?Was he afraid he was gonna jump out of the back????
> 
> That Quack is something else.



If have to explain it to you,you simply just wont understand.


----------



## fish hawk

*BAM*
It's Friday and the Dawgs still run this state


----------



## MudDucker

Hey Fish Hawk, I can't hear you.  Who runs this state?


----------



## fish hawk

MudDucker said:


> Hey Fish Hawk, I can't hear you.  Who runs this state?



DAWGS Run This State!!!!


----------



## 4bob4

It's gonna be a long year...


----------



## elfiii

4bob4 said:


> It's gonna be a long year...



Not as long as last year was but we'll try to keep you guys entertained along the way to make up for the shortened year so ya'll get your money's worth.


----------



## riprap

Congrats UVA, UGA and Miami on new coaching hires. Congrats to GT for keeping CPJ.


----------



## 4bob4

riprap said:


> Congrats UVA, UGA and Miami on new coaching hires. Congrats to GT for keeping CPJ.



Can't afford to ditch him now...


----------



## fish hawk

Que Sez:Woof Woof and go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

#Dailydawgsrunthisstate and #dailypauljohnsonsux
Go Dawgs with your new coach


----------



## riprap

Sting time!


----------



## doenightmare

Can this thread just please die?


----------



## fish hawk

PJ sez:

























DAWGS Run This State


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> Can this thread just please die?



the godog16 movement is in full force now. we cant stop.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> the godog16 movement is in full force now. we cant stop.



dont talk about my shower curtain


----------



## fish hawk

Daily Dawgs run this state bump.............Go you hairy Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Raise your hand it your team lost to GT this year.


----------



## Matthew6

daily techsux and nolesux


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> Raise your hand it your team lost to GT this year.



Anybody? Buehler? Buehler?


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> Anybody? Buehler? Buehler?



Here


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> Here



Both hands. Oh my!


----------



## jiminbogart

Raise your hand if your kids were born before UGA won it's last football national championship.


----------



## fish hawk

Urgent news for Tech Fans............The new Star Wars movie will be out soon and yall can forget about the terrible season on the football field!!!!!
Dawgs run this State!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> Raise your hand it your team lost to GT this year.





elfiii said:


> Both hands. Oh my!



Seminole fans be like:Word up


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Seminole fans be like:Word up



daily nolesux and tek sux


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> Seminole fans be like:Word up



Werd, homey.


----------



## fish hawk

Bam............Go Dog!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Bam............Go Dog!!!!



is that spotandstalk and nickel back


----------



## SpotandStalk

These Dawg fans sho have started talking smack since the Savior chose Uga.


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> These Dawg fans sho have started talking smack since the Savior chose Uga.



Me thinks you got too much fire water and some really bad crabby legs.


----------



## fish hawk

Daily Bugzzzz suxxxxx
Dawgs run this state!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> These Dawg fans sho have started talking smack since the Savior chose Uga.



Wait until he walks on water!


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait until he walks on water!



If he throws the ball over the bugs heads, I will be happy!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!Wonder what bowl game Tech is playin in?


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!Wonder what bowl game Tech is playin in?



Toilet??


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!Wonder what bowl game Tech is playin in?



The dip bowl, while watching the real teams play in their bowl games. 

















And yes, I realize the Techies lucked up and beat my Noles this year.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dang I do believe the Dawggies run this state on the court as well....


----------



## riprap

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang I do believe the Dawggies run this state on the court as well....



Yep, by two td's. I think the gt chess team is ok.


----------



## brownceluse

Richt was at the game supporting his ole pal Fox! Richt is a DGD!


----------



## fish hawk

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang I do believe the Dawggies run this state on the court as well....



Yep.........Dawgs run this state!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Just a Sunday morning buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## fish hawk

THWGT............Dawgs run this state


----------



## riprap

5 star thread.


----------



## nickel back

...I need a cold drink.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> ...I need a cold drink.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



its never to early. get started lil feller. ssthug is already on his 3rd forty.


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> its never to early. get started lil feller. ssthug is already on his 3rd forty.



think I will have a Heineken


----------



## brownceluse

Where's Ole Quack at? Nitram must be lost on the redlands some where too he's been awful quiet.........


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Where's Ole Quack at? Nitram must be lost on the redlands some where too he's been awful quiet.........



daily browncelusesux


----------



## Nitram4891

wachu talkin bout willis


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> wachu talkin bout willis



There he is!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> daily browncelusesux



Shut yo mouf!


----------



## Nitram4891

dawgs sux ..jackets sux..football sux...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Where's Ole Quack at? Nitram must be lost on the redlands some where too he's been awful quiet.........





We be suckin da hind boob...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I was kinda/sorta hoping this thread would just go away, thought about deleting it, but Elfii and his dwag Mods would just put it to the top.



Ain't no winning this battle.


----------



## Nitram4891

yeah there is..dawgs suck.  There...thread over.


----------



## Nitram4891

somebody lock this thread up


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was kinda/sorta hoping this thread would just go away, thought about deleting it, but Elfii and his dwag Mods would just put it to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no winning this battle.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> somebody lock this thread up


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no winning this battle.



Not until the Saturday after next Thanksgiving and then it will be like Deja Vu all over again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Not until the Saturday after next Thanksgiving and then it will be like Deja Vu all over again.




Yes, yall are the over achievers of this state . .


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yall are the over achievers of this state . .



Well I doan no 'bout all 'at.


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this show!!!!!!Bugzzzzzzz Suxxxxxxx.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!  We run this State!

RIP Russ, a DGD!


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> Dawgs run this show!!!!!!Bugzzzzzzz Suxxxxxxx.



That looks just like ODR ^


----------



## Silver Britches

3-9 

















And...

Y'all still have coach Paul (Booger Eatin') Johnson!
















GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> That looks just like ODR ^



yep. daily missstsux and teksux.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama runs this state.


----------



## fish hawk

3-9 is funny stuff..............Still cant believe the beat Florida State?Must suck to be them!!!!!!!!
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> 3-9 is funny stuff..............Still cant believe the beat Florida State?Must suck to be them!!!!!!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!



Just like the football team, UGA is always rolling over.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Just like the football team, UGA is always rolling over.



wow.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> Bama ruins this state.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


> Just like the football team, UGA is always rolling over.





OUCH !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Haters gonna hate........ 



Dawgs run this state!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Boom.....Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Boom.....Go Dawgs!!!!!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Merry Christmas teksux.


----------



## riprap

Merry Christmas gt. Good luck on your bowl.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Merry Christmas teksux.



Nice avatar!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice avatar!!!!!



Thanks. Merry Christmas


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Please Lawd, let it stop.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please Lawd, let it stop.




Go you hairy Dawgs,you run this state!!!!


----------



## riprap

My directv guide must not be going far enough. I guess the gt bowl game will be sometime in January.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!

Daily Bugzzzz Suxxxxx


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux, teksux and ssthugsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this state........All day,all night,24-7,365!!!!


----------



## riprap

How's the tech baseball team shaping up?


----------



## westcobbdog

riprap said:


> How's the tech baseball team shaping up?



always tough, as they consistently out recruit us in metro Atl, imo .


----------



## Silver Britches

3-9    







GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

For a team that hasn't won an important game in 35 years, it's fans sure run their flappers. 


Y'all are #1 somewhere though: 





​


----------



## Browning Slayer

jiminbogart said:


> For a team that hasn't won an important game in 35 years, it's fans sure run their flappers.



So, all those beatings Tech has taken weren't "important games"?? 

Whatever!!

That sounds like something JJ would say!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> So, all those beatings Tech has taken weren't "important games"??
> 
> Whatever!!
> 
> That sounds like something JJ would say!



yep.  or toyota 4x4


----------



## Silver Britches

HECK WITH TECH! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 862319
> 
> HECK WITH TECH!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please Lawd, let it stop.


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> So, all those beatings Tech has taken weren't "important games"??



No, they weren't. GT fans expect to get beat every Saturday, especially by UGA. Therefore no game is important. 

We own this state!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891

I made my UGA employees work on Christmas day because of yall in this thread....take that dwag loosahs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Dawgs sux


----------



## elfiii

Nitram4891 said:


> I made my UGA employees work on Christmas day because of yall in this thread....take that dwag loosahs!



I fired all my GT employees because of what you did so there. DOL said they don't get no unemployment checks either since the DOL are all Dawg fans.


----------



## elfiii

Nitram4891 said:


> Dawgs sux



GT sux worse.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> GT sux worse.



daily dawgsux and teksux


Bama runs this state.


----------



## Nitram4891

elfiii said:


> I fired all my GT employees because of what you did so there. DOL said they don't get no unemployment checks either since the DOL are all Dawg fans.



The only thing you fired is hamburger patties on the flame broiler at the burger king.  Don't lie to us. 

Dawgs suck!


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux and teksux
> 
> 
> Bama runs this state.



bamasux


----------



## elfiii

Nitram4891 said:


> The only thing you fired is hamburger patties on the flame broiler at the burger king.  Don't lie to us.
> 
> Dawgs suck!



Spoken like a true North Ave. Trade School pocket protector wearing, slide rule toting, loser homer. I hear the Varsity has some openings. How good are you at "Whadayahave"?


----------



## Nitram4891

elfiii said:


> Spoken like a true North Ave. Trade School pocket protector wearing, slide rule toting, loser homer. I hear the Varsity has some openings. How good are you at "Whadayahave"?



Slide rules?  We have smart phones now grandpa.  

Dawgsux


----------



## elfiii

Nitram4891 said:


> Slide rules?  We have smart phones now grandpa.
> 
> Dawgsux



Welcome to the 20th Century. Everybody else has moved on to the 21st.

Jacketssuxworseandthat'safatfactJack!


----------



## jiminbogart

1980. A lifetime ago. 



			
				KyDawg said:
			
		

> Bout as long since Auburn won one without a bought and paid for QB.


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> 1980. A lifetime ago.
> 
> Bout as long since Auburn won one without a bought and paid for QB.



2 wins in 15 years stings don't it?


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> 2 wins in 15 years stings don't it?



It does. Not as bad as going 35 years without a national championship though.


----------



## riprap

jiminbogart said:


> It does. Not as bad as going 35 years without a national championship though.



Do you get the 90 trophy this year or Colorado?


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> It does. Not as bad as going 35 years without a national championship though.



No not really I was 4 so I have no memory of that event. However the last 15 years are fresh in my mind...


----------



## KyDawg

Auburn got one of those wins on nothing but pure luck against a team with inferior talent.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Do you get the 90 trophy this year or Colorado?



Thread Killer!!


----------



## jiminbogart

riprap said:


> Do you get the 90 trophy this year or Colorado?





brownceluse said:


> No not really I was 4 so I have no memory of that event. However the last 15 years are fresh in my mind...



Wow. It must suck to have no memory of your favorite team ever winning a championship.

Are you a Falcons' fan too?


----------



## Matthew6

even slayer cant remember the 80 season when uga supposedly won a nc; yet he crows about it all the time like it matters to him. Hopefully he is cooking all of us breakfast now.


----------



## fish hawk

All I know for a fact is Dawgs run this state and Ga. Tech suxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jiminbogart

Matthew6 said:


> even slayer cant remember the 80 season when uga supposedly won a nc; yet he crows about it all the time like it matters to him. Hopefully he is cooking all of us breakfast now.



It was so long ago that I barely remember it and I was 18 at the time.

When do we put in in the ancient history category with the leather helmet stuff?


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> Wow. It must suck to have no memory of your favorite team ever winning a championship.
> 
> Are you a Falcons' fan too?



Nope don't watch the NFL. Did you still have a Mullet 15 years ago? One thing for certain is 2 wins in 15 years is pathetic and must be hard on a liberal living in Athens.


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> It was so long ago that I barely remember it and I was 18 at the time.
> 
> When do we put in in the ancient history category with the leather helmet stuff?



I bet you drive a VW van.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

y'all still babbling in this thread


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> y'all still babbling in this thread



The liberal techie living in Athens had a car load of beautiful UGA coeds get beside him at a red light the other day. Long story short he got his feelings hurt because they got to laughing at him jamming to Karen Carpenter in his 60's model VW van..... The problem is once the sting of this one goes away it happens all over again and then UGA beats tech again and then to top it all off UGA even beats tech in B ball........


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> y'all still babbling in this thread



teksux and 1980 was a looooooooong time ago. They just dont get it. Roll Tide and bama runs this state.


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> Nope don't watch the NFL. Did you still have a Mullet 15 years ago? One thing for certain is 2 wins in 15 years is pathetic and must be hard on a liberal living in Athens.



Personal attack! Personal attack! :GomerPylevoice"citizen'sarrest":


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> The liberal techie living in Athens had a car load of beautiful UGA coeds get beside him at a red light the other day. Long story short he got his feelings hurt because they got to laughing at him jamming to Karen Carpenter in his 60's model VW van..... The problem is once the sting of this one goes away it happens all over again and then UGA beats tech again and then to top it all off UGA even beats tech in B ball........



I do love me some Carpenters. A 60's VW bus would be cool too.








​


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> Personal attack! Personal attack! :GomerPylevoice"citizen'sarrest":



Personal attack?


----------



## elfiii

Dawgs rule, Jackets drool and #bamasux.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux for the mon thug


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Dawgs rule, Jackets drool and #bamasux.
> 
> I hope this helps.



It does thx


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs own this state
Buggggzzzz suck


----------



## fish hawk

Happy New Year Dawgs and Bugzzzz too.A New year but Dawgs still running this state


----------



## fish hawk

Buggggzzzzz suck all the way into the new year.


----------



## westcobbdog

fish hawk said:


> Buggggzzzzz suck all the way into the new year.



Keep it up Fish, you got more energy than me.


----------



## fish hawk

westcobbdog said:


> Keep it up Fish, you got more energy than me.



All year long!!!!


----------



## riprap

Maybe it's this Tuesday. 40 bowl games. They are running out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

westcobbdog said:


> Keep it up Fish, you got more energy than me.





I'm hoping that mebbe when his Mom carries his milk and cookies down to the basement she'll take his computer from him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hoping that mebbe when his Mom carries his milk and cookies down to the basement she'll take his computer from him.



no, she ain't allowed in the basement.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Quack..............got a big fat Go Dawgsfor you this morning
The dancing banana approves this message


----------



## fish hawk

I been lookin for Tech all bowl season?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

2016, yeahhhhhh baybay, we're gonna not only rule this state, but the entire nation !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2016, yeahhhhhh baybay, we're gonna not only rule this state, but the entire nation !!!



I like it!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2016, yeahhhhhh baybay, we're gonna not only rule this state, but the entire nation !!!



If posting while drunk was against the rules, you'd be busted!    

Go DAWGS, we rule the bugs and the State!


----------



## fish hawk

Click Click


----------



## fish hawk

Boooom
Tech sux!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Nope I didn't forget.........Tech sux
Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

We RUN this state! FSU sucks too!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> We RUN this state! FSU sucks too!


bama runs this state and yes tek sucks too.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> We RUN this state! FSU sucks too!



You _should _run this state, every year.

I run this office when I'm here by myself, too.


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> You _should _run this state, every year.
> 
> I run this office when I'm here by myself, too.



yep. the office in yo mamas basement.


----------



## fish hawk

Gold Ranger said:


> You _should _run this state, every year.
> 
> *I run this office when I'm here by myself*, too.



Well go run it then,if your half has good at running it as your mouth you will be great!!!!!Maybe it will take your mind off the fact that FSU got beat by 3-9 Tech,Yea that's right 3-9
Go Dawgs!!!Losers gonna hate same as haters.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> You _should _run this state, every year.
> 
> I run this office when I'm here by myself, too.



I don't think a FSU fan should be in this thread.. Especially considering you lost to the 3-9 Jackets..

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think a FSU fan should be in this thread.. Especially considering you lost to the 3-9 Jackets..
> 
> Go DAWGS!



yep. dailt teksux and nolesux


----------



## riprap

Bowl season almost over. They gotta play this week sometime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Relevancy, 1980.  Where's the choke smiley ??


dwagz should beat GT EVERY year with their talent, but yet they remain a suck butt, lower tier SEC team..


Ya'll will be begging for CMR back..


2016, dwag's year !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Relevancy, 1980.  Where's the choke smiley ??
> 
> 
> dwagz should beat GT EVERY year with their talent, but yet they remain a suck butt, lower tier SEC team..
> 
> 
> Ya'll will be begging for CMR back..
> 
> 
> 2016, dwag's year !!!



We practically do beat Tech every year.. You guys get one every 12 years or so.. 

So Quack, what does that say about FSU? Since they lost to Tech.. That they suck worse than UGA?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> We practically do beat Tech every year.. You guys get one every 12 years or so..
> 
> So Quack, what does that say about FSU? Since they lost to Tech.. That they suck worse than UGA?



GT beat da snot outta 2 cupcakes, beat FSU on a fluke/play.  That was the extent of our season.


Only real beat down we got was from Clemson, best I can remember uga received 3 butt whuppins?? and barely got by GSU and GT??

But, I regress, a W is a W and a L is a L no matter the spread.


To be honest wit ya, after 2014 season I was really looking forward to '15.  Disappointed once again...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT beat da snot outta 2 cupcakes, beat FSU on a fluke/play.  That was the extent of our season.
> 
> 
> Only real beat down we got was from Clemson, best I can remember uga received 3 butt whuppins?? and barely got by GSU and GT??
> 
> But, I regress, a W is a W and a L is a L no matter the spread.
> 
> 
> To be honest wit ya, after 2014 season I was really looking forward to '15.  Disappointed once again...



Go TECH2016??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Go TECH2016??





Doubtful bro, doubtful...


----------



## Matthew6

howdy duck killer


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> howdy duck killer





Yeah, yeah, I know, we SUCK..  And Bammer owns this state . .


----------



## fish hawk

Buzzzzzz sez:Maybe next year...................Not!!!!
Dawgs run This state.


----------



## caughtinarut

I think Tech will improve from last year... I have faith.


----------



## riprap

How's CPJ looking on the recruiting trail?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> how's cpj looking on the recruiting trail?



:d.   ...


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> How's CPJ looking on the recruiting trail?



That's funny stuff riprap!!!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker

riprap said:


> How's CPJ looking on the recruiting trail?



He stumbled and lost 5 yards.


----------



## riprap

fish hawk said:


> That's funny stuff riprap!!!!!
> Go Dawgs



Over on knatnation he is closing in on a good qb. One that doesn't mind getting hammered and running all game and then expects him to throw the ball and win when the game is on the line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> Over on knatnation he is closing in on a good qb. One that doesn't mind getting hammered and running all game and then expects him to throw the ball and win when the game is on the line.





Hey, we're not asking for much, throw in winning a Heisman while you're at it . .


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Over on knatnation he is closing in on a good qb. One that doesn't mind getting hammered and running all game and then expects him to throw the ball and win when the game is on the line.



You must be talking about Luscious "Loose Legs" Langham. Kid a real baller. Yeah, his only knock is that he takes a lot of unnecessary big hits. Best of luck to Tech in getting him.


----------



## caughtinarut

Well Tech takes players that might make the 3rd string at UGA or Bama and usually wins and makes them better. UGA takes top athletes and well...ummm...let me think...what have they done? When you consistently recruit 5 star and top athletes it should not be 10 years + before you win a conference championship.


----------



## fish hawk

caughtinarut said:


> Well Tech takes players that might make the 3rd string at UGA or Bama and usually wins and makes them better. UGA takes top athletes and well...ummm...let me think...*what have they done?* When you consistently recruit 5 star and top athletes it should not be 10 years + before you win a conference championship.



They've beat Tech 13 times out of the last 15 trys,thats all............Hater!!!!
Dawgs run this state.
3-9


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right we run this state!


----------



## westcobbdog

caughtinarut said:


> Well Tech takes players that might make the 3rd string at UGA or Bama and usually wins and makes them better. UGA takes top athletes and well...ummm...let me think...what have they done? When you consistently recruit 5 star and top athletes it should not be 10 years + before you win a conference championship.



Thanks captain obvious, with CKS the Dogs now have better leadership and a bit of an edge.


----------



## fish hawk

Kirby getting it done!!!!!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Hey fish hawk...... who runs this state?????


----------



## fish hawk

John Cooper said:


> Hey fish hawk...... who runs this state?????



Dawgs run it Mr. Cooper!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Might be a good time for you techies to switch teams with the way Kirby's getting it done and such.......Quack?,no judgment zone brother


----------



## brownceluse

Morning techies


----------



## John Cooper

Morning bugzzzzz.


----------



## fish hawk

The process is in full swing............Bugggzzz suck!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## caughtinarut

fish hawk said:


> They've beat Tech 13 times out of the last 15 trys,thats all............Hater!!!!
> Dawgs run this state.
> 3-9



Unlike most Georgia fans that want Tech to lose every game, I hope Georgia wins every game except that one game. I am a Dawg fan 364 days a year and a Tech fan 365 days. So I am not a hater.


----------



## fish hawk

Boom.............The hate runs deep caughtinarut!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

This will be Kirby's 1st year beating Tech as the Head Coach!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> This will be Kirby's 1st year beating Tech as the Head Coach!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



The beginning of a new bug slayer dynasty!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Well...the bowl season ends with the NC game. I can't believe I missed the gt game.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs run this thread!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## John Cooper

Howdy Quack......how ya doing?

Oh yeah ...... We run this state!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Quack and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech sucks, GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

CPJ 2020!


----------



## fish hawk

The process is in full swing now.
Kirby & the Dawgs own
 this state


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech Sucks!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... We run this state!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GT in 2016 !!!


----------



## fish hawk

BooooooooM.......Go Dawgs.
Dawgs run this state


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty runs all states and Tek SUCKS.


----------



## westcobbdog

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Dynasty runs all states and Tek SUCKS.



Dynasty for now and yes, Tek does suck badly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just don't understand the hate for GT, we're harmless lil beezzzzzz.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand the hate for GT, we're harmless lil beezzzzzz.



It's all about the payback Bro!!!!!! dancing banana approves this message.
Dawgs run this state


----------



## Scott G

fish hawk said:


> BooooooooM.......Go Dawgs.
> Dawgs run this state



To be fair, didn't GT win that year?


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand the hate for GT, we're harmless lil beezzzzzz.



more like angry African Hornets.


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## riprap

I can't believe a coach got fired after beating GT.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip, that was supposed to be a given.


----------



## fish hawk

Scott G said:


> To be fair, didn't GT win that year?



Wrong thread!!!!
Go Dawgs,they run this state


----------



## fish hawk

westcobbdog said:


> more like angry African Hornets.



More like a bunch of blow flies


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs running the state of Georgia


----------



## riprap

fish hawk said:


> More like a bunch of blow flies



Butterflies


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## John Cooper

Gonna be a long year Quack. .......


----------



## MudDucker

Heard that GT has a new fight song.  Dueling banjos from Deliverance.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs running the state!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

John Cooper said:


> Gonna be a long year Quack. .......



Yessir, I'm use to it . .


----------



## John Cooper

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I'm use to it . .



Go Dawgs for Quack!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for giving Richt his last W at UGA!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Maybe we should give quack a break..................................Naw, what was I thinkin.Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

martin luther king day teksux


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## MudDucker

Quack quack, tech got slapped.  DAWGS run this State!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux!!!
Dawgs run this state


----------



## riprap

GT football reminds me of hunting in glascock county. Every 10 years you might have a decent season.


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this state


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Maybe we should give quack a break..................................Naw, what was I thinkin.Go Dawgs!!!!



Now, what fun would that be?? Tech SUCKS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs Quack!!!!!!!Dawgs runnin this state


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs still runnin this state


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## jiminbogart

Who runs this state?


----------



## Browning Slayer

jiminbogart said:


> Who runs this state?




THE DAWGS DO!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

I just experienced that awful feeling of what it would be like to be a Tech fan, y'all. I went outside to put some cat food in my cat's bowl, but there was no bowl. 

DAWGS RUN THIS STATE AND THIS THREAD! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Too cold outside for Yellow Jackets... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs and keep on running things round here


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dog!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> I just experienced that awful feeling of what it would be like to be a Tech fan, y'all. I went outside to put some cat food in my cat's bowl, but there was no bowl.
> 
> DAWGS RUN THIS STATE AND THIS THREAD!
> 
> GO DAWGS!






   Goot one SB!!




Always kinda figured you for a kitty guy . .


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this state!!!


----------



## riprap

Go teams in the city of Atlanta. Braves should do better when they get outside I-285.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Go teams in the city of Atlanta. Braves should do better when they get outside I-285.



Will that give them better management and more money??

Go DAWGS! Daily Tech Sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot one SB!!
> 
> Always kinda figured you for a kitty guy . .











GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## fish hawk

Cheesy sez Dawgs run this state:


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily "Keep Paul Johnson" and Tech sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches

MEOW!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

HoT diggity Dawg..........Dawgs runnin this state.


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run stuff round here


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Stoopid dwag fanzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Quack!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Morning Slayer !! 


dwags still SUCK, new coach too..


----------



## riprap

2020


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sucks and the Dawgs have owned them for years.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......... owning this state!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning, Bugs from Atlanta!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.........You run this state


----------



## elfiii

Dawgs rule gnats drool.

I hope this helps.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

So where did Tech's 2016 recruiting class land?
58th.....................


----------



## riprap

fish hawk said:


> So where did Tech's 2016 recruiting class land?
> 58th.....................



They make up for it with a 5*coach.


----------



## Silver Britches

Congrats to you Tech fans on signing the 53rd ranked recruiting class today!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! We run this state!

Look at the bright side Techies, you own FSU!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! We run this state!
> 
> Look at the bright side Techies, you own FSU!



not to be combative with you scallywag, but Bama runs this  state given their 38-10 victory over the dogs this year and the national title. Have a great day.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> not to be combative with you scallywag, but Bama runs this  state given their 38-10 victory over the dogs this year and the national title. Have a great day.



That beating UGA took was all part of the master plan and it worked out perfectly! Thanks Big Dollar!

We got Kirby now, so down with Bama!

Go DAWGS! Bama and Tech suck!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> That beating UGA took was all part of the master plan and it worked out perfectly! Thanks Big Dollar!
> 
> We got Kirby now, so down with Bama!
> 
> Go DAWGS! Bama and Tech suck!



have a great day slayer. roll tide and godogs16.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> have a great day slayer. roll tide and godogs16.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



nice avy slayer and it proves your point about peyton manning.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

2016..


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs and Bugzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily Georgia Tech sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Reggie Ball, best QB uga eva had...


----------



## riprap

I'd like to see cpj work his magic with Manning. 2020.


----------



## Matthew6

teksux. godogs16


----------



## fish hawk

CPJ is a recruiting machine...............
Go Dawgs running this state


----------



## MudDucker

Tech suffers a decomit because the prospect had a bad experience at the UGA v Tech game.  Yep, your team gettin' whooped will do that for you!


----------



## riprap

MudDucker said:


> Tech suffers a decomit because the prospect had a bad experience at the UGA v Tech game.  Yep, your team gettin' whooped will do that for you!



He probably thought he was at a UGA home game.


----------



## caughtinarut

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats to you Tech fans on signing the 53rd ranked recruiting class today!



53rd ranked recruiting class....probably around that number every year. However, each year the difference in the game has been less than 10 points. What does that say about the Dawgs?


----------



## Browning Slayer

caughtinarut said:


> 53rd ranked recruiting class....probably around that number every year. However, each year the difference in the game has been less than 10 points. What does that say about the Dawgs?



They RUN this State!!


----------



## fish hawk

caughtinarut said:


> 53rd ranked recruiting class....probably around that number every year. However, each year the difference in the game has been less than 10 points. What does that say about the Dawgs?


----------



## westcobbdog

caughtinarut said:


> 53rd ranked recruiting class....probably around that number every year. However, each year the difference in the game has been less than 10 points. What does that say about the Dawgs?




It says they have better athletes and you can bank on them winning consistently vs the zika carrying bugs.


----------



## riprap

westcobbdog said:


> It says they have better athletes and you can bank on them winning consistently vs the zika carrying bugs.



Zika? Obama is pouring in the money to stamp this out. Their recruiting should pick up next year.


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux......Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Wooooooooo.......Rick Flair sez: Dawgs rule


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Tech sucks! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This thread has run it's course, tired of the abuse, gonna pull the plug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

^^^^^^^^  Kang Flop . . .


Buncha loser dwag fanzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^  Kang Flop . . .
> 
> 
> Buncha loser dwag fanzzzzzzzz...



yes they are.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yes they are.



We're just not in the same class of losers as the Techies and FSU! DAWGS run this state!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> This thread has run it's course, tired of the abuse, gonna pull the plug.



When we reach 1000 they can locker down and you can start a new juan


----------



## fish hawk

TTT for Quack


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Tech and the Vols suck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buncha no account THUGZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## riprap

SanderZZZZville.


----------



## Matthew6

36 days since bama last nc. 36 yrs and 37 days for the dogzzzz.,


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> SanderZZZZville.






Looks like I gotta stawker..


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I gotta stawker..



seems the type. Roll Tide Dynasty. Dogzzzz and natzzzzz suck.


----------



## fish hawk

Daily go dawg bump for quack


----------



## fish hawk

Whooop......Daily bug thump!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Tech suxxxxxx!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Daily Tech, FSU and the Vols suck!


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Daily Tech, FSU and the Vols suck!



And Bama too


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> And Bama too



Not worried about Bama anymore. We pulled the heart of that program out! Go Kirby and the Dawgs! Everyone else sucks!


----------



## MudDucker

A techie calling a DAWG a loser is like a demorat speaking on how good the economy is ... they just ain't right!

We run over Tech to run this State!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

morning thugs. Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> A techie calling a DAWG a loser is like a demorat speaking on how good the economy is ... they just ain't right!
> 
> We run over Tech to run this State!
> 
> GO DAWGS!






Smells like an old dwag up in here.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs..........Runnin this state


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smells like an old dwag up in here.



Good Old DAWG up in here.  weak techie up in here too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> Good Old DAWG up in here.  weak techie up in here too!







Guess they can teach an ole dwag new tricks, they made you a mod . .


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs this state.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs, pg 22!


----------



## Matthew6

Looks like slayer got the cooking and laundry done early today. Roll tide dynasty.


----------



## elfiii

We own this state.


----------



## fish hawk

That's right Elfiii Dawgs run this state!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like slayer got the cooking and laundry done early today. Roll tide dynasty.




And 6 still hasn't got out of his recliner yet!

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> daily teksux.



Morning slacker!

Tech still sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning slacker!
> 
> Tech still sucks!



morning slayer. tekandspotandstalksux.


----------



## fish hawk

Kirby running this state.......Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

ga tek sux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Techies!

Just a daily reminder, "Dawgs Run This State"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

It's true we do suck, but I'd rather be a Techie than a thug dwag any day of the week . .



1990 vs 1980



Getchu some.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's true we do suck, but I'd rather be a Techie than a thug dwag any day of the week . .
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 vs 1980
> 
> 
> 
> Getchu some.



Who is holding the trophy this year? Tech or Colorado?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Who is holding the trophy this year? Tech or Colorado?





Tell the troof brudder, ya'll would kill to have one shared, or any other way . . 




You can just claim 'em all like Bammer does..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell the troof brudder, ya'll would kill to have one shared, or any other way . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just claim 'em all like Bammer does..



Depends on who we were sharing it with? I wouldn't want the Dawgs tied to schools like FSU or the Vols.. Those folks are just scum!

BTW.. We RUN this state!


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs ga too. 38-10 slayer thug


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> bama runs ga too. 38-10 slayer thug



Nope. Bama just payin' rent. Lease 'bout to espire too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! We Run this STATE!


----------



## MudDucker

Glad so see someone reminded Quack that Tech lives Sux this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> Glad so see someone reminded Quack that Tech lives Sux this morning!






You ain't got no game Popz, dwags STILL suck.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs,gettin it done


----------



## fish hawk

Hey Hey Hey.........Dawgs still running this state


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> Hey Hey Hey.........Dawgs still running this state



All day, all night, 24/7/365.


----------



## John Cooper

#techstillsuxs


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell the troof brudder, ya'll would kill to have one shared, or any other way . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just claim 'em all like Bammer does..



much less win 4 outright in a 7 year span. Roll Tide Dynasy. Bama runs ga this year.


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

^^^^^^^^^^^  dwag sucks flop . .


----------



## fish hawk

page 23 quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> page 23 quack





Ohhhhhh Lawt, let it be over soon..


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## westcobbdog

I am now ready to whup the north ave people on the diamond.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker

Did anyone remember to wake Quack with a loud GO DAWGS, WE RUN THIS STATE this morning.  He needs to start his week off right!


----------



## westcobbdog

Silver Britches said:


> GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!



I would get shaky in the knees if I had to defend those eyes.


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!



What's he wearing the headset for? He don't listen to anybody.


----------



## fish hawk

Bugzzzz Suck!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

And we RUN THIS STATE!


----------



## Matthew6

weekly ga tek sux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ya'll having fun yet ??


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll having fun yet ??



yep... Going to get this one locked down and start another one!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll having fun yet ??


----------



## Nitram4891

I found out some big time WR is from my highschool.  Demetris Robertson...wheres he goin?


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> I found out some big time WR is from my highschool.  Demetris Robertson...wheres he goin?



not tek


----------



## Nitram4891

if he was smart he would..like calvin, baybay...etc


----------



## Matthew6

where is he going


----------



## Nitram4891

Apparently hes going to tech...you saw it hear first.  Sorry bama and uga losers but he cares about his education.


----------



## fish hawk

Nitram4891 said:


> Apparently hes going to tech...you saw it hear first.  Sorry bama and uga losers but he cares about his education.



He will get a lot of practice running routes and blocking while he's learning to read!!!!Go Dawgs.........Tech Sux!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!Dawgs own this state


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs run this state!


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs running this state getting ready for spring pratice


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Dawgs running this state getting ready for spring pratice



Yes sir!

Kirby is going to be running this state!


----------



## westcobbdog

We would be better off if CKS ran the whole country! 

Don't know what to make of the big project O tackle the dogs are pursuing for the 2016 class...6'8" 340lbs or so but no scollys??


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.............How does it feel to  get beat up by your bigger brother all the time techies?


----------



## elfiii

Wednesday afternoon Dawgs run this state.


----------



## doenightmare

daily dawgs suck. CKS is the next Ray Goof.


----------



## elfiii

doenightmare said:


> daily dawgs suck. CKS is the next Ray Goof.



Lame doe. Very lame.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> Lame doe. Very lame.



Nothing to worry about.  We all know that no GT graduate alive knows enough about real man football to judge a real football team.


----------



## fish hawk

Yep......Tech don't just suck but really,really sucks


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.........We run this state!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Yep......Tech don't just suck but really,really sucks



Just not as bad as FSU.. 

GO DAWGS! Happy Friday Bugs..


----------



## fish hawk

It's great to be a Ga. Bulldog


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> Nothing to worry about.  We all know that no GT graduate alive knows enough about real man football to judge a real football team.







You tell 'em FudRucker, 1980 vs 1990...


----------



## fish hawk

It's Monday and Tech still sux.......It's 2016 and Quack's still bragging about a 26 year old shared title........SMH-slowly


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Daily Tech Sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## Matthew6

daily ga tek sucks


----------



## elfiii

Monday morning we own this state.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am officially challenging elfiiiii to a nekkid twista match on saturday. If I lose I will post go dawgs everyday in the go dog thread for a year






don't do it quack.


----------



## fish hawk

Oh my word


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sounds like Quack is getting desperate!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like Quack is getting desperate!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



daily teksux.


----------



## Nitram4891

daily everyone but tech sucks


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> daily everyone but tech sucks


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Bugs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Morning Tech fanzzz, (all three of us)..



Morning to the rest of you losers that call us BOSS !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Tech fanzzz, (all three of us)..
> 
> 
> 
> Morning to the rest of you losers that call us BOSS !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Tech fanzzz, (all three of us)..
> 
> 
> 
> Morning to the rest of you losers that call us BOSS !!!



The only person I call BOSS is my wife.. 

Happy Friday Bugs and Dawgs that run this State!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> The only person I call BOSS is my wife..
> 
> Happy Friday Bugs and Dawgs that run this State!



bama runs this state, and isnt today your laundry and vacuuming day.


----------



## KyDawg

This thing still going?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Tech sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> This thing still going?



Quack would like to forget it..


----------



## Matthew6

sundY morning teksux.


----------



## fish hawk

Monday morning Tech sux and Dawgs run this state


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Morning lil puppies, see ya'll already got one in the slammer . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> This thing still going?



Yassir B0$$, Ima 'fraid so.




Browning Slayer said:


> Quack would like to forget it..





Already been told, if I delete, Admin will brang her back.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir B0$$, Ima 'fraid so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already been told, if I delete, Admin will brang her back.



Wouldn't matter... We would just start a new thread..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm gonna go "Lil Joey" (RIP) on ya'll shortly . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna go "Lil Joey" (RIP) on ya'll shortly . .



morning quackie. make joey proud


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna go "Lil Joey" (RIP) on ya'll shortly . .



I had no problem putting him in his place a time or two..

Tech sucks!


----------



## elfiii

Wednesday evening we own this state.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Wednesday evening we own this state.



renting it from bama. daily tek sux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech blew it last night too...

Tech sucks! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux.......Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Bugs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

'Morning my Tech bro'z and my dwag budzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Matthew6

good friday teksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Monday Morning bump for the Techies! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs running this state


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Yep, it's another Tech sux Thursday!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

This thread sux but not as bad as UGA.  Get back to work dwag fans, the orders are stackin up and the burgerz need to get flipped.


----------



## Matthew6

thursday teksux and dawgsux


----------



## fish hawk

Sunday morning Tech sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

FH catches bass bigger than he is.  uga still sucks.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> FH catches bass bigger than he is.  uga still sucks.



I agree with part 1 of your statement, but part two is wrong. Go Dogs!


----------



## Matthew6

teksux.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs..........Tech sux!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

BUMP..............Humpday Tech sux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dog!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread sux but not as bad as UGA.  Get back to work dwag fans, the orders are stackin up and the burgerz need to get flipped.



Then we aren't doing our job keeping you on task.  If you don't straighten up, we will reduce your pay ... oh wait ... we can't go below minimum!  

GO DAWGS, WE RUN THIS STATE.  TECH SUX!


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs running this state on a Friday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Bugs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dogs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux more than a Monday


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy Friday Bugs!



happy teksux monday.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs on Techsuxtuesday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Techsuxtuesday.. I like it!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Techsuxhumpday


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs still running this state 24/7!

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/w-softbl/recaps/041316aaa.html

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-basebl/recaps/041216aab.html

    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs living in the mind of geeks all over the state


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Here's another "We RUN THIS STATE"..



> Georgia sweeps arch rival Georgia Tech in major sports for 2015-16 season



http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2016/04/g...val-georgia-tech-major-sports-2015-16-season/


----------



## fish hawk

Go dawgs squishing bugz


----------



## Matthew6

#techsuxthursday


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.............The Kirby project is in full swing


----------



## Hooked On Quack

dwagz, irrevalent since 1980.  Yeah, ya'll suck hind boob.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwagz, irrevalent since 1980.  Yeah, ya'll suck hind boob.



Morning Quack, I wonder how many fans will be at Tech's spring game..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Quack, I wonder how many fans will be at Tech's spring game..




Moanin Slayer, including me, about 3 of us .  .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Slayer, including me, about 3 of us .  .



I thought about you when I heard the announcement for that game. Told the wife after last year's season a buddy of mine from the forum would be the only one their.. 

Along with my pickems..


----------



## fish hawk

Happy Techsuxtuesday


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Slayer, including me, about 3 of us .  .



And two of them will be getting paid to be there.


----------



## Nitram4891

MudDucker said:


> And two of them will be getting paid to be there.



Getting paid to do stuff...a foreign concept to dwag fans indeed.


----------



## fish hawk

Happy techsuxthursday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nitram4891 said:


> Getting paid to do stuff...a foreign concept to dwag fans indeed.



Yeah, but that's like getting paid to go to the dentist.. Tech football was bad last year.. They should just open the gates at every game for free! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but that's like getting paid to go to the dentist.. Tech football was bad last year.. They should just open the gates at every game for free!
> 
> GO DAWGS!






Not true, we opened the gates for free for Varsity employees brangin chili dogs and onion rangs !!


----------



## Matthew6

morning quack. teksux.


----------



## fish hawk

Dawgs run this state!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Nitram4891 said:


> Getting paid to do stuff...a foreign concept to dwag fans indeed.



I know its tough for a pizza delivery guy from Tech to understand, but DAWGS is all about makin' dat cash for doing stuff!


----------



## fish hawk

Tech sux!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Happy Sunday..........Tech sux


----------



## Matthew6

Sabbath Teksux.


----------



## fish hawk

Techsux just like Mondays


----------



## MudDucker

I helped a tech graduate Saturday ... I ordered a pizza to be delivered.  He buzzed right over.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> I helped a tech graduate Saturday ... I ordered a pizza to be delivered.  He buzzed right over.
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Didja pay with yo EBT card ???


----------



## fish hawk

TechsuxTuesday.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Most moronic thread ever! Lots of traffic; very little substance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Meriwether Mike said:


> Most moronic thread ever! Lots of traffic; very little substance.






But yet, you just HAD to post . . .


----------



## elfiii

Dawgs still rulin' this state.


----------



## Matthew6

Meriwether Mike said:


> Most moronic thread ever! Lots of traffic; very little substance.



must be a tek man.


----------



## Matthew6

Meriwether Mike said:


> Most moronic thread ever! Lots of traffic; very little substance.



welcome to the sports forum. If you need substantive analysis follow me, Browning Slayer and Spot and Stalk. The rest of them over here are idjits.


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> welcome to the sports forum. If you need substantive analysis follow me, Browning Slayer and Spot and Stalk. The rest of them over here are idjits.



That's funny right der.  We have a picture of you three boys out back with your doppelgangers, Larry, Curly and Mo!  

BTW, what goes quack ... quack ... suwack!  That would be Quack witnessing this bugs gettin' shellacked again!  DAWGS run dis state!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Lame mudducker, very lame...


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs killing Tech in baseball right now. 9-0 in the 3rd inning. Live stats right here. Dawgs Baseball


And...



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lame mudducker, very lame...



I know, I had to dumb it down for you Tech fans!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> I know, I had to dumb it down for you Tech fans!





Comes natural don't it ??


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs dumbing down threads for tech fans!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs running this state bringing out the hater!!!


----------



## fish hawk

GaTech sux............That is all!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Another new day and another day that techsux.......Must suck to suck everyday.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Thursday morning Techies!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

morning mutzzzzzz. tek sux.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and congrats for taking the first two of three games in baseball from the insects. Game three is at Turner Field in May.


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath teksux


----------



## Throwback

Go dawgs!***


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs!***







GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Monday techsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning bugs!

Tech sucks!


----------



## fish hawk

TechsuckTuesday


----------



## Matthew6

evening teksux


----------



## fish hawk

HumpdayTechsux


----------



## fish hawk

TecksuxThursday


----------



## fish hawk

Fridays are great but tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

BB Boom sez:Tecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

You're slacking Fhawk . .


----------



## riprap

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom sez:Tecksux



Bb boom will be back before GT.


----------



## Silver Britches

From now on, when you Tech dudes say the Georgia name, y'all better put some respeck on it! 

Also, I see Tech winning at least 5 games this year and extending Paul Johnson's contract for 6 more years. Heard it here first, guys. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> From now on, when you Tech dudes say the Georgia name, y'all better put some respeck on it!
> 
> Also, I see Tech winning at least 5 games this year and extending Paul Johnson's contract for 6 more years. Heard it here first, guys.
> 
> GO DAWGS!





6 mo years ????????????? 


Would rather pay CPJ a coupla million a year than CMR 15 mill a year for sucking....


----------



## fish hawk

Been on vacation quack but now I'm back and Teck still sux!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Been on vacation quack but now I'm back and Teck still sux!!!



was it a fishing vacation?  Teksux


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> was it a fishing vacation?  Teksux



Fishing in the morning and frolicking on the beach during the day.I saw plenty of Dawg fans but only one Teck fan.I ask the lone teck fan where everybody was at and he said they was a Star Wars convention in Atlanta


----------



## Hooked On Quack

That's more like it !!!  Brang it lil doggies !!!





1980 . . .


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's more like it !!!  Brang it lil doggies !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 . . .



beats Teks co-natty championship in 90'!


----------



## Matthew6

westcobbdog said:


> beats Teks co-natty championship in 90'!



I agree. co nattys make a season irrelevant. dogs 80 run, while a lifetime ago, is more relevant  and is regarded in football lore and history; given the contribution of the 2nd best back in sec history.


----------



## fish hawk

Monday tecksux!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs run this thread!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

3-9.........ouch!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Yep, it official ... its Tech Sux Day.  Everyday that ends in Y qualifies!


----------



## fish hawk

Wednesdaytecksux


----------



## Matthew6

teksux


----------



## fish hawk

Techsucka


----------



## fish hawk

Thursdaytexsuck


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Tech sucks Thursday bugs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ga Tech sucks so bad, they should officially change their name to Georgia Tick! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Ticks sux and Teck sux


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxtuesday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ga Tech fans are also Neil Diamond fans! Neil Diamond, y'all!    

Tech and Neil Diamond Suck!  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Ga Tech fans are also Neil Diamond fans! Neil Diamond, y'all!
> 
> Tech and Neil Diamond Suck!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Harsh. Very harsh. A simple #teksux will suffice. Where's your sense of sportsmanship and fair play?


----------



## fish hawk

This one will go down in history as a 1000 post locked thread before kickoff this year. ..................tecksux Wednesday


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> This one will go down in history as a 1000 post locked thread before kickoff this year. ..................tecksux Wednesday



We can start another one. It's all good. We own this state.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> We can start another one. It's all good. We are reting this state from bama


----------



## fish hawk

Yourteamsux@Tecksuckthursday#bugzzzzsuck


----------



## MudDucker

Just making sure someone reminded Quack that Tech Sux today!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


>



Shut up thug.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuckfriday!!!


----------



## MudDucker

fish hawk said:


> Tecksuckfriday!!!



Thanks for your post.  Quack is getting a little dottie these days, so all these reminders help keep him on the straight and narrow!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday bugs!!


----------



## fish hawk

MudDucker said:


> Thanks for your post.  Quack is getting a little dottie these days, so all these reminders help keep him on the straight and narrow!



Your welcome,someone gotta keep big boy in check!!!


----------



## fish hawk

27 K views...........Everybody likes to see them some tecksux


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath teksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ought not say Tech sucks on the Sabbath, that's just wrong.



Buncha THUGZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Look what the dawg dragged up


----------



## fish hawk

#tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksuxtuesdaymorning


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> #Tecksuxtuesdaymorning



THIS!^^^^


----------



## MudDucker

Silver Britches said:


> Ga Tech sucks so bad, they should officially change their name to Georgia Tick!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You need to get Quack a t-shirt with that on it!   

Daily Tech Sux!


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> #Tecksuxtuesdaymorning





Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!^^^^



X 3.


----------



## Nitram4891

Flop. Dwags are losers.


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksucksthursday


----------



## MudDucker

Nitram4891 said:


> Flop. Techies are losers.



Here, fixed it for you.  Can't have you running around having an embarrassing slip of the tongue like that!  

By the way, you need a new faster car.  My pizza was cold last night!


----------



## elfiii

#Weownthisstate


----------



## westcobbdog

elfiii said:


> #Weownthisstate



For centuries to come..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Techies!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> #Weownthisstate



you rent it from bama. daily teksux and volsux from walnut creek, ca.


----------



## fish hawk

Teck sux today and everyday!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GA Tick Yellowsuckers <--- That's gotta nice ring to it! 

Dawgs run this state and thread! 

GO YOU YELLERFLY HATIN' DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

friday night volsux from reno nevada


----------



## Matthew6

friday night teksux


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> friday night volsux from reno nevada



In Nevada, yet spending time here in the Sports forum. Man, if that don't tell us how much you care for us, I don't know what does. Thanks for thinking about us, bro! 

Oh, and take us some dang pics while you're out there! We like pics around here. Especially of hot chicks! 

Seriously, y'all have fun and do be safe out there, bud.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxsunday


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxtuesday


----------



## fish hawk

Skipped Monday but they sucked then too


----------



## Hooked On Quack

westcobbdog said:


> For centuries to come..






Mebbe ya'll will win a NC in the centuries to come...


----------



## doenightmare

Kirby Smart = the new Ray Goof. The Jackets will own him.


----------



## elfiii

doenightmare said:


> Kirby Smart = the new Ray Goof. The Jackets will own him.



You certainly hope so.


----------



## MudDucker

doenightmare said:


> Kirby Smart = the new Ray Goof. The Jackets will own him.



There are quite a few good drug rehab places near you.  I suggest you check in and stop the hallucinations before they totally waste your mind!    

Techsux!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxthursday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Bugs..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Bugs..





Hiya THUG !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Happy Friday tecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Morning Fhawk!!


----------



## fish hawk

Mornin Quack......Woof,woof


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuckmonday


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Tecksuckmonday



Tech sucks everyday!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux from cali


----------



## Hooked On Quack

We suck yearly . .


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> We suck yearly . .



for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

westcobbdog said:


> for sure.





1980...:d


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> daily teksux from cali




Stay there.




Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980...:d



1980 > 1990.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> Stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 > 1990.





Yep, pups can't go to the SHOW !!!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, pups can't go to the SHOW !!!



Don't try to change the subject.  The subject is ... TECHSUX!


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, pups can't go to the SHOW !!!



Furby won't do no betta - there will be a YUGE gnashing of teeth.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux and had to share a championship


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> daily teksux from cali



You should fit in well there with all the weirdos and such


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux and dawgsux


----------



## fish hawk

Wednesdaytecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> Don't try to change the subject.  The subject is ... dwagsSUX!



That's mo betta..





You're slacking Fhawk, it's dwag SUCK Friday !!!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's mo betta..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're slacking Fhawk, it's dwag SUCK Friday !!!



Poor ol' Quack done slipped a cog.  His brain done up and quit on him.  Silly Quack ... sux is for Tech, not for DAWGS.

Don't let that pesky bug sting you so much and maybe your brain will jump start its self again.  You might want to forego operating heavy equipment or keyboards until then!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday bugs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux and teksux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech sucks Monday!


----------



## fish hawk

Humpdaytecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

36 years and no NC, must really suck to be a mutt on the porch.


----------



## fish hawk

Bugzzz suck


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36 years and no NC, must really suck to be a mutt on the porch.



Nah, see 1990 was your co champ year. Plus tek is pretty much our, well you know. Raise a fuss and we won't let you win even 1 outta 7, ok?


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36 years and no NC, must really suck to be a mutt on the porch.



Poor ol' quack ... he is just like the mallard hen duck that he takes his name from.  He paddles around quackin' all da time with no one paying him no mind until it is time to violate him.  Then they hold his head under water and take the TechSux team and him to the woodshed!


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Good morning Fhawk.



dwagz been suckin hind teat since 1980 . .


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksuxmonday


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Prayers and good thoughts to your kid Fhawk.


----------



## fish hawk

Thanks Quack!!!Really appreciate it.


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

If Teck handed out state champ rings like FSU they would only get one every ten years.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksucktuesday


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> If Teck handed out state champ rings like FSU they would only get one every ten years.






1980 . .


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Quack.......Teck sux!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Tech don't sux nearly as bad as the Vols.


----------



## MudDucker

KyDawg said:


> Tech don't sux nearly as bad as the Vols.



Just a difference between fresh road kill and day old.  They both have something in common!  

Techsux Thursday!


----------



## fish hawk

They both suck Dawg!!!But,at least Teck don't smell like hot garbage.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Tech don't sux nearly as bad as the Vols.



Nobody does! 

Daily Tech sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

*60 Days unti*

college football. who is the great player on your team wearing that number. dont care about the vols player cause he sucks.


----------



## fish hawk

Teck sux........Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

tek wins it all this year according to quack.


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> tek wins it all this year according to quack.



I tried to tell the boy to turn off his phone while he was in Denver!  

This just in ... Tech still Sux!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs Rule!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Teck sux


----------



## MudDucker

Weekly Monday Tech Sux!


----------



## fish hawk

TecksuxThursday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Its Friday and .... Tech still SUX!


----------



## Silver Britches

MudDucker said:


> Its Friday and .... Tech still SUX!



Happy Tech sucks Friday, guys!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

Sundaytecksux


----------



## Throwback

Can't wait for kirbys boys to whoop up on tech this year!!


----------



## fish hawk

Monday sux and teck does too


----------



## Silver Britches

3-9 OUCH!

Tech Suckzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Ouch


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux    3-9


----------



## riprap

Beating GT will not save your job.


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Monday sux and teck does too



every day sux when you are a tek fan


----------



## Hooked On Quack

1980


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980



Yep, it was a great year! Beat Tech 38 to 20 that year too! GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

It surely does suck to be a Jackets fan.


----------



## fish hawk

Afternoon tecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

1980 is still stuck in you delusional dwag fanz pea brains..


----------



## doenightmare

elfiii said:


> It surely does suck to be a Jackets fan.



Not really - at least we are not #1 in overrated programs. 

jt


----------



## elfiii

doenightmare said:


> Not really - at least we are not #1 in overrated programs.
> 
> jt



Just because some overrated "sports analyst" gets a wild hair doesn't mean what he is selling has any validity, not to mention it's all just filler material to get everybody to September.


----------



## fish hawk




----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 is still stuck in you delusional dwag fanz pea brains..



Stuck in our brains? You've already brought 1980 up 2 times today! It must be stuck in your skull jelly, too! 

It's true, we haven't won a national championship since 1980. That's pretty sad, actually. It truly is. But you know what, we've dang sure been a lot happier as a fan base than you Tech fans have. We've won a lot of great games, and had some fine bowl victories, since that national championship. Plus, we've owned our state rival. Life ain't all that bad as a Dawg fan, bro! 

Wantcha come on over and join us so you can be happy too! 

Remember...Tech Suckzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

9:16 and tecksux


----------



## doenightmare

elfiii said:


> Just because some overrated "sports analyst" gets a wild hair doesn't mean what he is selling has any validity, not to mention it's all just filler material to get everybody to September.



Someone sounds like a democrat.


----------



## fish hawk

TecksuxWednesday


----------



## MudDucker

The SUX is upon Tech on humpday  ... and everyday that ends in Y.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuck fans are with hillery


----------



## fish hawk

Woooooo Tecksux!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                          flooooop.


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksuxfriday


----------



## Hooked On Quack

1980 


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT on the dwagzzzz


----------



## Scott G

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980



29-9 since 1980


----------



## Silver Britches

Scott G said:


> 29-9 since 1980



Ouch! Georgia Tick Suckzzzzzzzzzz!  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Scott G said:


> 29-9 since 1980






One NC since then, 1990...


----------



## fish hawk

Sunday evening tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxxxxxx!!!


----------



## fish hawk

3-9   BuzzzzSuxxxx


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Think this thread has played out.  Will start another in a coupla months.



Thanks for all the delusional/wannabe dwag fanzz for participating.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think this thread has played out.  Will start another in a coupla months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the delusional/wannabe dwag fanzz for participating.



quack speaking the truth today.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think this thread has played out.  Will start another in a coupla months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the delusional/wannabe dwag fanzz for participating.



We still have 138 posts to go..


----------



## Matthew6

lets finish off this beach with bunches of volsux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Let it ride boyzz, let it ride !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This is OUR year, were going 4-8 . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is OUR year, were going 4-8 . . .



You sound like a Vol fan..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> You sound like a Vol fan..





No sir. Get out of my sandbox . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think this thread has played out.  Will start another in a coupla months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the delusional/wannabe dwag fanzz for participating.



quackie, some of us bama fans are tek haterzzzz too.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fish hawk

Quack has high hopes for the upcoming season


----------



## fish hawk

They have a awesome coach!!!


----------



## fish hawk

and a great passing attack


----------



## fish hawk

1 star players


----------



## fish hawk

maybe a couple of 2's


----------



## fish hawk

They got  a 1/2 a three star


----------



## fish hawk

1.5


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Bugs!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

This 4 star thread is ranked higher than all of tecks offense put together


----------



## fish hawk

Has more views than the attendance of two teck home game put together


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> This 4 star thread is ranked higher than all of tecks offense put together





fish hawk said:


> Has more views than the attendance of two teck home game put together





Quack has to admit that's funny!


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> Quack has to admit that's funny!



He'll snicker under his liquor smellin breath but never admit it


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksucksaturday


----------



## Silver Britches

Knock, knock! Tech Still Suckzzzz! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Sundaytecksux


----------



## Matthew6

Georgia Institute of Technology SUCKS.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just doing my part to put this un away.


----------



## MudDucker

Its Monday and yes, Tech still sux!


----------



## fish hawk

MudDucker said:


> Its Monday and yes, Tech still sux!



Yes,yes they do


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> Just doing my part to put this un away.



Thanks


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope Quack don't mind starting our new Tech Suckzzz thread on November 26. 

    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Quack is the official ambassador of tecksux football


----------



## SpotandStalk

#892


----------



## fish hawk

#893


----------



## fish hawk

TecksuxTuesday


----------



## fish hawk

#895


----------



## fish hawk

Humpdaytecksux


----------



## fish hawk

almost


----------



## fish hawk

time  for a


----------



## fish hawk

flippy


----------



## fish hawk

flop


----------



## fish hawk

flap


----------



## fish hawk

98 to go and Quack will start us a new thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

#903


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS! This will be closed out before too long!


----------



## Matthew6

tek sux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Thursday Tech sucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Still going . . .


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> #903



and your team lost to tek


----------



## fish hawk

Still going quack


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux and things of that nature


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still going . . .



You know we got to show you da luv ... errr sux!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> You know we got to show you da luv ... errr sux!





I can feel it bro, trust me . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can feel it bro, trust me . .



you can still roll with the tide


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can feel it bro, trust me . .



you can still roll with the tide


----------



## fish hawk

Dusty Rhodes sez: Tech Sux!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Is that Quack^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk

#917


----------



## SpotandStalk

Tech sux


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that Quack^^^^



you didnt know that.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> you didnt know that.



Never knew he was a wrassler.


----------



## SpotandStalk

#921 Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Never knew he was a wrassler.



elfiiii knows


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiii knows


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux


----------



## westcobbdog

fish hawk said:


> Dusty Rhodes sez: Tech Sux!!!



I agree wid the Amewican Dweam.


----------



## MudDucker

We don't need no bammerites or nolies to help us, because we DAWGS know that even though it is Hump Day, Tech will never get over the Sux hump!


----------



## fish hawk

Rick Flair Sez: Woooooo, Teck Sux!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I doubt many of ya'll remember this, but Dusty did a commercial advertising custom vans by "Tom Stymus!!!"




At the very end of the commercial he said "DWAGS SUCK.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This is gonna be our year, we're gonna reverse the W-L record !!!


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be our year, we're gonna reverse the W-L record !!!



   Quack is back on the smack!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be our year, we're gonna reverse the W-L record !!!


We'll that shouldn't be hard to do if they can get 4 wins


----------



## fish hawk

Kelly Kelly Sez:Go Dawg..........Teck Sux!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksuxfriday


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide vteksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

15 days until kickoff!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux on Saturdays down south


----------



## SpotandStalk

#938. I thought this un was done


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Techiezz setting attendance records


----------



## fish hawk

#Tecksuxsunday


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Bugs!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux#942


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux


----------



## SpotandStalk

We have to finish this un before kickoff


----------



## SpotandStalk

I figured more Dogs would post in here.

Yall may not have this thread next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

If Uga does win this year this may as well be a sticky


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> If Uga does win this year this may as well be a sticky



It should be a sticky!

Tech sucks, GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Nightly Tecksux


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux humpday


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux flop


----------



## fish hawk

Nightly tecksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Thursday morning Tech sucks!!


----------



## fish hawk

Day after humpday tecksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Everyday Tech sucks!!!


----------



## Matthew6

teksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Getting close to locking this thread up!

Tech sucks!


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Just heard on 680 The Fan season tickets for Tech were starting at $35.00...


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Just heard on 680 The Fan season tickets for Tech were starting at $35.00...



Actually, the tickets are only 35 cents! The other $34.65 is for the included super cool Star Trek truck window decal! Including this decal is the ONLY way for them to sell tickets. Smart move on their part.

*Teh Suckzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!*

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer and Dogs running this thread


----------



## fish hawk

This thread has been a stark reminder for quack that.........mm teck sux


----------



## SpotandStalk

I think Quack was banded


----------



## fish hawk

He's unbandable but he banded himself from this thread.......he calls it self moderation


----------



## riprap

Go tech for having to face several teams with 1st year coaches, that they lost to last year.


----------



## brownceluse

fish hawk said:


> He's unbandable but he banded himself from this thread.......he calls it self moderation



Quack has been missing for a while....... Quack where you at man?


----------



## fish hawk

Wheres quack?


----------



## MudDucker

fish hawk said:


> Wheres quack?



He is off reading "TechSux for Dummies".  It is a very thick book and it make take him a while to read and digest.


----------



## fish hawk

Mid-day tecksux


----------



## SpotandStalk

#970


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack has been missing for a while....... Quack where you at man?





fish hawk said:


> Wheres quack?





Still here, looking forward to some foosball !!!


----------



## fish hawk

Hey quack


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Gonna close this un out before next week's kickoff


----------



## Matthew6

censored censored ga tek; and censored censored quack too.


----------



## fish hawk

Tecksux


----------



## Hooked On Quack

1980 . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 . .



3-9 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

No bowl! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Paul Johnson! 

GOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

censored censored censored ga tech and censored censored Hooked on Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pooch kick . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pooch kick . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

17 more "pooch kicks.."


----------



## fish hawk

3-9


----------



## fish hawk

3-9


----------



## Hooked On Quack

It's a beautiful Sunday, and uga still sucking hind teat . .


----------



## rhbama3

all right, guys.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> all right, guys.....






You tell 'em Pookie !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> You tell 'em Pookie !!!



Quack,, I was down yesterday. I'll be back this weekend to.  We ate at Raleys last night Cheese grits was good...... You going to be around next weekend?


----------



## Matthew6

tek sux


----------



## Matthew6

censored censored cenosored tek fans


----------



## Matthew6

quack needs to roll with the tide.


----------



## SpotandStalk

#994


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dadgum, this un is almost a wrap


----------



## SpotandStalk

#996


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just a couple more now Quack


----------



## Matthew6

a lot of work went into this thread. hopefully, censored Quack will roll with the tide.


----------



## doenightmare

Let's put this one to bed - been tired of it since January.

pooch kick


----------



## doenightmare

1980


----------



## doenightmare

dawgs suck


----------



## doenightmare

That should do it. Lock er' up.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

not jus yet. roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

tek is 4-8 this yeat


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk is a thug


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> tek is 4-8 this yeat



Wanna bet? I say 8-5.


----------



## Matthew6

bama wins it all this year.


----------



## doenightmare

Furby is Ray Goof reincarnated.


----------



## Matthew6

no meat left on this bone teksux


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> Wanna bet? I say 8-5.


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> bama wins it all this year.



That might be.


----------



## Matthew6

4-8.


----------



## Matthew6

daily teksux


----------



## Matthew6

tech sux everyday


----------



## doenightmare

GT will destroy the mutts this year - mark it down.


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> That might be.



wishful thinking on my part. not blatant like elfiiiiii, slayer and silver who have the dogs winning it alllllllll this year.


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> GT will destroy the mutts this year - mark it down.


----------



## Matthew6

go noles and bammers running this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

dawgs and tek sux.


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> wishful thinking on my part. not blatant like elfiiiiii, slayer and silver who have the dogs winning it alllllllll this year.



Why should this year bee any different frm the last 35 years?


----------



## Matthew6

1020 fish hawk must be busy loading cabbage


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> Why should this year bee any different frm the last 35 years?



slayer is crazy. got them all believing.


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer and fish hawk loading cabbage all day.


----------



## Matthew6

oooooops forgot monday is dawg trailer washing day


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is crazy.



Truer werds never spoken.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## doenightmare

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> Truer werds never spoken.



go crazy slayer. today must be his work day this week


----------



## Matthew6

charlie done lost control of the thread


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> go crazy slayer. today must be his work day this week


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare is a dgj


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> doenightmare is a dgj



and a censored censored.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in ky


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go bama


----------



## Matthew6

gonna roll this year


----------



## Matthew6

lock it down charlie before spotandstalk messes up this thread


----------



## Matthew6

elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiu must be at lunch


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## Matthew6

happy birth odell. (ronnie 1st dog in gonforum to have birhday thread).


----------



## Matthew6

go 1980 dawgs in walkers


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

bama state champs of ga


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> go 1980 dawgs in walkers



Go Herschel - all 12 of him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack,, I was down yesterday. I'll be back this weekend to.  We ate at Raleys last night Cheese grits was good...... You going to be around next weekend?





Dangit man, I was off this weekend, but gotta work next one. 



Somebody lock this 'un DOWN !!!



dwags suck, pooch kick, 1980 . . irrevelant..


----------



## Silver Britches

Tech Suckzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

Dawgs Owned this thread!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare

Silver Britches said:


> Tech Suckzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> Dawgs Owned this thread!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



In your dreamz.....................


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer owning yet another Go Dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

This is the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## Silver Britches

doenightmare said:


> We know the Dawgs are the best! Y'all run this thread and this state! Hope we can be like the Dawgs one day. Untill then, we just gonna suck!    .....................



Finally a post from the heart around here. I appreciate your honesty, doe. 

And heck yes, Tech still suckzzzzzzzzz! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare

Silver Britches said:


> Finally a post from the heart around here. I appreciate your honesty, doe.
> 
> And heck yes, Tech still rulezzzzzzzzz!
> 
> GO JACKETS!



Thanks SB! Finally seeing the light.


----------



## rhbama3

Thread has finally reached the post limit..... and then some.
Closed.


----------

